# Mixing ADA Amazonia



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

I want to add ADA Aquasoil Amazonia to my new 300L tank.
Unfortunately, this is a really expensive substrate.

Anyone has experience mixing ADA with any other substrate/gravel?

Thanks


----------



## sandeepraghuvanshi (Feb 22, 2007)

Use a inhert black substrate as base and top it up with ADA.
I have set up a tank like this with no problems.


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

sandeepraghuvanshi said:


> Use a inhert black substrate as base and top it up with ADA.
> I have set up a tank like this with no problems.


No risk of shortening the fertilization and PH reduction effect, using just 50% of ADA substrate?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I have mixed Amazonia and white sand in the past but many people consider this as a waste on the expensive ADA soil. I personally think it's ugly. I didn't have that combination very long as my tank broke after 1-2 months. I could not separate the sand and the soil after that, so I sold the sand and soil very cheap away.


----------

